# JODER.... PP absoluta , VOX apenas crece.



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

Pues es lo que hay.

Me hubiera gustado mas escaños d eVOX y gobierno de coalicion.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Jun 2022)

Vox a tomar pol culo. 

Puta macarena.


----------



## Desencantado (19 Jun 2022)

Canal Sur. El que paga manda.


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

Es lo que tiene poner a alguien que podria ser del pp de aznar.
El juez se lo curro infinitamente mas que olona


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Canal Sur. El que paga manda.



La Sexta.


----------



## Blackest (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

Estos resultados solo se explican si muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchos votantes de PODEMOS se pasaron al PP


----------



## Desencantado (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La Sexta.



La Sexta está mostrando la encuesta de Canal Sur


----------



## François (19 Jun 2022)

Qué bajón. Aunque bueno es lo que esperan y para eso existen las sorpresas electorales.


----------



## Deitano (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues es lo que hay.
> 
> Me hubiera gustado mas escaños d eVOX y gobierno de coalicion.



Hombre, aún no hay resultados. Veremos.


----------



## asakopako (19 Jun 2022)

No me lo creo, pero de confirmarse esto sí que sería un BOOOOM como un piano de cola.


----------



## Skara (19 Jun 2022)

Algunos madrugan demasiado, todavía no se conoce ni el porcentaje de participación


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Estos resultados solo se explican si muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchos votantes de PODEMOS se pasaron al PP



No, muchos votantes de CIUDADANSO se han pasado al PP, tiene que joder y mucho que no hayas sido "la otra politica"


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Jun 2022)

Puede ser, mucha izquierda habrá votado al PP para que nada cambie. Es una mala noticia porque demuestra que el PP no sirve para nada. Pero tiene sentido


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No, muchos votantes de CIUDADANSO se han pasado al PP, tiene que joder y mucho que no hayas sido "la otra politica"



La absorcion de Cs no da para tanto.

Es que:

Cs desaparece.

El PSOE baja.

VOX sube un poco.

Las dos podemitas juntas ni tiene la mita de votos que PODEMOS hace 4 años


----------



## Funcional (19 Jun 2022)

Me alegro por la desaparición de la izquierda y de los naranjitos pero habrá que ver los votos de verdad. Si Vox se ha mantenido a pesar de la campaña en contra a diestro y siniestro es un triunfo anti progre incuestionable.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Jun 2022)

Repito opinion de andazul: 

Auguro hundimiento voxita. (Al menos de expectativas)

Ololita peron no ha conectado, ha hecho una campaña sobreactuadisima e histrionica, apestaba como a bolulandia, vamos no lo podia hacer peor, desconocedora de todos los puntos especificos de los problemas andaluces, todo disuelto en el discurso nacionalista, y luego esa argentinizacion teatral de la politica, ahora vox lo va a pagar caro.

Para nosotros ha quedado claro lo que quiere ser vox: el antipodemos. Extremo, pero mas de lo mismo.


----------



## PORRON (19 Jun 2022)

HUELE A PUCHERAZO.


----------



## alumnoburbuja (19 Jun 2022)

A Vox le ha castigado lo de cyl con los recortes y el centrarse en masturbaciones y chorradas.


----------



## nomecreoná (19 Jun 2022)

Según esta encuesta, los amos se están pajeando del gusto en la logia ...................


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1095743




Esos resultados son catastróficos para el PSOE y para VOX. 

El PSOE por debadjo de 30 diputados, es un desastre, y VOX, después de haber inflado el globo no ha conseguido llegar a los 20 diputados.


----------



## Funcional (19 Jun 2022)

No me creo lo del PSOE. Seguro que muchos votos naranjas, que no son de derechas, han ido a parar al socialismo.
En cualquier caso siguen todos obsesionados con parar a Vox. Si supiéramos de verdad lo que ha votado la gente!


----------



## pepe01 (19 Jun 2022)

No sé si al final VOX subirá algo más, no le ha beneficiado Olona, está un poco loca


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

Vox ha traicionado el espíritu de vox.

El personal compra marca auténtica, no marca blanca


----------



## Despotricador (19 Jun 2022)

Los resultados oficiales, hasta ahora, se parecen bastante poco a los de la encuesta.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Jun 2022)

no se pero macarena iba un poquito de sobradita..como se confirme la.hostia es para mandarlos a tomar por culo.

15 diputados?

pa que coño ladras en los mitings que se te ha a puesto cara de presidenta? hasta el.tonto del pueblo sacaría más de 15 escaños de mierda.

pero esto que puta mierda es?


----------



## Donald-Trump (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## asakopako (19 Jun 2022)

Son todavía muy pocos votos pero ya están asignados todos los escaños por lo que ya se ha contado al menos una mesa en cada provincia.

Ni me voy a molestar en pegarlo porque carece de mucho valor. Dejo el enlace para quien le interese.




__





Elecciones al parlamento de Andalucía







resultados.eleccionesparlamentoandalucia2022.es


----------



## belenus (19 Jun 2022)

ALVISE PEREZ

*Estoy esperando a que UN SOLO MEDIO de comunicación recuerde que el Gobierno necesita autorización de la operación por el Consejo de Ministros.*
_*Indra está considerada estratégica, y los inversores extranjeros necesitan aprobación especial del Consejo de Ministros ya que estas operaciones no están liberalizadas.
Pero como el periodismo en España es lento e inútil, el Gobierno siempre puede preparar el preceptivo informe Ad Hoc.*_
*Mientras tanto, INDRA acumula más poder, NADIE se hace eco de la documentación confidencial interna que publiqué de esta armamentística, y el poder sigue perpetuando la tiranía en nuestro país.





*


----------



## Demi Grante (19 Jun 2022)

Resultados de las encuestas a pie de urna. Mantengamos la esperanza de que los que dicen que votaron al PP sean unos acomplejados que tienen miedo a confesar que votaron a Vox. Recordemos cómo hace un par de décadas la gente sentía vergüenza por admitir en público que votaba al PP (debido a los años de propaganda y de la violencia ejercida por la extrema izquier), igual en Andalucia ocurre lo mismo con Vox.

Esperanza muchachos, que como Vox no entre en el gobierno tenemos gasolina de @xicomalo para 4 años. Miedo me da.


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (19 Jun 2022)

La zumbada esa italiana que llevaron a un mitin les ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## Despotricador (19 Jun 2022)

Creo que el pescado está vendido.

PP no llega a la absoluta, casi.
PSOE se mantiene.
Vox mejora muy poco.

PP puede gobernar en solitario.

Los otros ladrones han vuelto.


----------



## el ejpertoc (19 Jun 2022)

Puche,


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jun 2022)

Los esmegmaos ya estáis llorando?

Entre peperos, sociatas, podemitas, sidadanos y esmegmaos

QUE PAÍS


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

El PP tendrá absoluta.

Siempre sube bastantes escaños a medida que sube el escrutinio, y el PSOE los baja.

Ahora tiene 52, al 15%. Pasará de 55 fijo.

Mi pronostico 57-58


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Jun 2022)

El PP ha aprovechado para implantar las mismas redes clientelares y hacer los mismos trapicheos que hacían los socialistas, los resultados no tienen otra explicación.


----------



## fede35 (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Estos resultados solo se explican si muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchos votantes de PODEMOS se pasaron al PP



simplemente el 90% de los que votaron la vez anterior al partido ciudadanos ahora ha votado al PP


----------



## asakopako (19 Jun 2022)

22% el PP a 2 de la absoluta


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Vox ha traicionado el espíritu de vox.
> 
> El personal compra marca auténtica, no marca blanca



De que sirvieron los 12 escaños voxeros en Andalucia ? De nada , los escaños de madrid ? Nada ,los escaños de vox en Castilla ? De momento solo intenciones de quitar dinero a los sindicatos, lo lógico es que la gente empieze a pasar de ellos como yo mismo hago


----------



## 4motion (19 Jun 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> HUELE A PUCHERAZO.



No, es algoritmo.

Votos de vox van al psoe azul de feijoo.

TODO cuadra.

Sigan votando.

Francia 54% de abstención.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fiodor (19 Jun 2022)

Está bien que VOX tenga un mismo discurso para toda España, pero que una de las promesas fuera cerrar Canal Sur no ha sido acertada... Creo que no se han preparado bien el terreno. Los andaluces tienen sus manías y es difícil cambiarlas a las primeras de cambio...


----------



## Despotricador (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El PP tendrá absoluta.
> 
> Siempre sube bastantes escaños a medida que sube el escrutinio, y el PSOE los baja.
> 
> ...



Pues vas a tener razón. Ya van por 53 y parece que el PSOE comienza el descenso. Puede que el voto urbano castigue al PSOE. Vox que se de por contento si se queda como está.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

Primera derrota del PSOE en la provincia de Sevilla desde la muerte de Paco.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Jun 2022)

La "gente" vota masivamente o al PSOE o al PP,

aunque sean partidos con casos de corrupción durante 40 años,

esto no se lo cree nadie,

el algoritmo haciendo su trabajo para que el bipartidismo siga el plan establecido.


----------



## Lefri (19 Jun 2022)

Inexplicable.


----------



## Lefri (19 Jun 2022)

No puedo creer que la gente aún confíe en Pp


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jun 2022)

Esmegmaos en chock.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (19 Jun 2022)

Si hay gente capaz de ver que es mejor irse con EEUU e irse a la puta ruina, que asociarse a Rusia y salir de la Otan, no me extraña tampoco que la gente vote lo que vota. España y Europa están perdidas, cada perro que se lama su cipote, y que apañe con lo que venga. Si hasta veo a gente de Vox, y que conste que soy de Vox desde el principio, que aplaudia al Zelensky de los cojones con un entusiasmo flipante. No encajo eso de predicar el antinwo y a la vez estar a muerte con los mismos que nos traicionan y nos meten esa mierda.
A donde va España, si la gente está supercabreada, pero el problema es que no sabe por donde le da el aire y todos, de podemos a vox, apoyan a un titere en Ucrania, de un EEUU y unas elites que nos llevan a la puta ruina. Es como tirar como locos de una cuerda que está alrededor de nuestro cuello.
Que fácil lo tienen los medios de comunicación.
En el otro hilo de la guerra de Ucrania, los mas fieles follaotans son de derechas y de vox, o sea, los mismos que luego critican a los Soros y los Biden, que, de ser ciertos los pucherazos, son los dueños de las empresas que nos cuelan el pucherazo y toooda la mierda progre NWO.
ES SURREALISTA.


----------



## Evangelion (19 Jun 2022)

No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jun 2022)

El FRACASO de bocs, solo tiene una palabra.



VACUNAS


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El FRACASO de bocs, solo tiene una palabra.
> 
> 
> 
> VACUNAS



No terminan de elevarse por las alturas.


----------



## Despotricador (19 Jun 2022)

Señores. Esto se parecerá bastante al resultado final.


----------



## 4motion (19 Jun 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> No puedo creer que la gente aún confíe en Pp



El algoritmo no funciona por confianza.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (19 Jun 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> No puedo creer que la gente aún confíe en Pp



El algoritmo no funciona por confianza.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (19 Jun 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> No puedo creer que la gente aún confíe en Pp



El algoritmo no funciona por confianza.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## 4motion (19 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El FRACASO de bocs, solo tiene una palabra.
> 
> 
> 
> VACUNAS



Claro el psoe azul de feijoo es antivacunas por eso le Dan la mayoría absoluta.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Despotricador (19 Jun 2022)

55.


----------



## Tae-suk (19 Jun 2022)

Admiro a Macarena, pero en los debates no estuvo bien. Ni en el de TVE, ni en el Canal Sur. Así fue, y así hay que decirlo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Jun 2022)

*VOX o DERROICIÓN.*

NADA, LOS ANDALUCES VUELVEN A ELEGIR LA DERROICIÓN.

QUE NO ESCARMENTAMOS OIGAN. 

ALLÁ VOSOTROS...


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

Podemos decir que ya son resultados definitivos.

Solo pueden cambian 2 escaños en Cordoba y Malaga a favor de VOX y uno en Huelva a favor de Por Andalucia


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Jun 2022)

Pues está claro Feijoo presidente y puede que con absoluta, peligro total


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (19 Jun 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Pues está claro Feijoo presidente y puede que con absoluta, peligro total



Nos va a caer kakunas para todos


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Jun 2022)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Admiro a Macarena, pero en los debates no estuvo bien. Ni en el de TVE, ni en el Canal Sur. Así fue, y así hay que decirlo.



Los debates no deciden nada,

nadie cambio su voto por ver un debate,

Perro Sánchez es pésimo en esa faceta,
o no responde, o contesta lo que le sale de los cojones, o dice idioteces que no se salen del guión, o se pone a jugar con el bolígrafo como niño autista, etc,

sin embargo fue el más votado en las generales.


----------



## Despotricador (19 Jun 2022)

56.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

El PP gana en Dos Hermanas, el feudo por antonomasia del PSOE: 37%PP, 26%PSOE


----------



## Tae-suk (19 Jun 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los debates no deciden nada,
> 
> nadie cambio su voto por ver un debate,
> 
> ...



Depende de cómo lo haga el candidato, o mejor dicho, de lo MAL que lo haga. ¿Cómo fue la actuación de Juanma Moreno en los debates? Pues lo típico del candidato que defiende su gestión, a diferencia de los que se presentan como alternativa: nadar y guardar la ropa, esconderse, perder el tiempo, aguantar en defensa, despejar a corner... Se marcó como objetivo, simplemente, cubrir el expediente y no meter la pata. Le bastaba con eso, y lo logró. Resultado: mayoría absoluta.

Un debate rara vez ayuda a sumar, pero muchas veces sí que "ayuda a restar".


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Jun 2022)

¿pero es que nadie se da cuenta que desde el porcentaje 10% NADA SE MUEVE : NINGUNO DE LOS ESCAÑOS SE MUEVEN? 

esto es claro fraude electoral --> resultados preparados de antemano


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues es lo que hay.
> 
> Me hubiera gustado mas escaños d eVOX y gobierno de coalicion.



Tú te crees que la gente de bien que votaba a Vox va a volver a hacerlo?
Para que aplaudan a un genocida como Zelenski?     

Muchos españoles ya no vamos a votar jamás, a Vox.
Eso sí, lo mismo Zelenski les sube el ánimo con uno de sus numeritos


----------



## spitfire (19 Jun 2022)

Las feminazis van a seguir trincando subvenciones


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Jun 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Inexplicable.



tan "inexplicable" como ese que termina el mapa en un videojuego con 80 frags cuando el segundo que mas tiene termina con 25

como los votos de podemos no han ido a parar al pp por razones obvias, ya sabemos que han sido los de vox

ahora hay 2 maneras de que terminen ahi, porque llevaban dentro la papeleta del pp o porque alguien esta jugando el mapa con chetos


----------



## birdland (19 Jun 2022)

Lo inexplicable es que sigan votando psoe


----------



## George Orwell (19 Jun 2022)

A mí me sigue fascinando lo del PSOE. Es absolutamente increíble. Ni gastándose el dinero de los parados en putas y farlopa...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Jun 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Señores. Esto se parecerá bastante al resultado final.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095910



es cantosisima la manipulacion


----------



## Orífero (19 Jun 2022)

Después de lo de USA y lo de Francia, qué esperar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

Es evidente que los resultados los traman antes de las elecciones tal como sucedió con Trump y en cualquier otro país. 

Prevalece que cambien la forma de contar los votos .

Y ya no hablemos de los votos por correo !


----------



## Alberto352 (19 Jun 2022)

Pésimos resultados para Andalucía pero bueno a ver cómo lo hace el tipo sin Ciudadanos


----------



## IMPULSES (19 Jun 2022)

43 años de PP-PSOE esta claro q en este país nada va a cambiar.
Hala! Mañana a volver a coger el remo que hay q pagar las ocurrencias del nuevo gobierno andaluz ...


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

Que razon tiene:


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

PP vs PSOE

ANdalucia: +19%

Malaga: +26
Almeria: +23,5
Cadiz: +21,5
Cordoba: +21
Granada: +17
Jaen: +15,5
Huelva: +15
Sevilla: +13

Primera derrota del PSOE en Sevilla en toda la democracia


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

Darle mayoria absoluta al PP es como darle una escopeta a un mono, ya van a comenzar a robar y chanchullos varios.

Pero ciertamente Vox no ha elegido un buen candidato para Andalucia, se equivocan poniendo a dedo a los candidatos desde Madrid.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que razon tiene:



los mítines multitudinarios de VOX no se corresponden con los resultados y eso teniendo en cuenta como se exponen los que allí van y son grabados por las cámaras puesto que son conscientes que los señalarán como apestados . 

Es inconcebible que el Psoe haya sacado más del doble de escaños que VOX . Tendrían que haber desaparecido del mapa como CIUDADANOS . De hecho a sus mítines iba menos gente.


----------



## edefakiel (19 Jun 2022)

Ponen de candidata a una tía que ni es andaluza y que cae mal incluso a los que no votamos, y se excusan diciendo que ha habido pucherazo. Sí, habrá habido para que tenga algún voto, porque presentar a una peor candidata es imposible, no conozco ni a una sola persona a la que le gustase Olona en Sevilla.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que razon tiene:



No se portaron bien con el y se demuestra una vez mas del modelo fracasado de poner a dedo a la gente y no por las bases.


----------



## FilibustHero (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Darle mayoria absoluta al PP es como darle una escopeta a un mono, ya van a comenzar a robar y chanchullos varios.
> 
> Pero ciertamente Vox no ha elegido un buen candidato para Andalucia, se equivocan poniendo a dedo a los candidatos desde Madrid.



Macarena ha estado algo excéntrica y sobreactuada. A venido a _restregarles algo_ a los demás, y razón no le falta. Pero no ha sumado votos.

Y que los demás candidatos se presenten a las elecciones cuando y donde les salga del handler no le da la razón a Macarena, ella no es de aquí.


----------



## jpjp (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No se portaron bien con el y se demuestra una vez mas del modelo fracasado de poner a dedo a la gente y no por las bases.



Ese el problema de vox que hasta pienso que gavira hubiera sacado mas que olona.


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Jun 2022)

Es un gran resultado para feijoo, desde el primer momento aposto por una mayoria que le permitiera no depender de los votos de VOX, esto va a reforzar su perfil de candidato de "centro" que puede recuperar para la "derecha" muchos votos que en su momento se fueron a ciudagramos y a cuñascal. Al final en españa el votante medio prefiere " lo de siempre" aunque sea una mierda que arriesgarse a votar algo distinto que puede ser mejor


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

Es evidente que los resultados los deciden antes de las elecciones igual que pasó con Trump .
VOX debería cambiar la forma de contar los votos si quiere tocar poder. 

Hay tecnología suficiente para que cada persona pueda verificar su voto de la misma manera que tenemos una contraseña para entrar en nuestra cuenta bancaria o para entrar en BURBUJA y resto de aplicaciones. 

Si no se hace es porque tienen el truco de manipular los resultados sin que nadie se entere . Ni siquiera el presidente de Estados Unidos que en teoría era la persona más poderosa del mundo pudo evitar que le diesen el pucherazo. 

los mítines multitudinarios de VOX no se corresponden con los resultados y eso teniendo en cuenta como se exponen los que allí van y son grabados por las cámaras puesto que son conscientes que los señalarán como apestados . 

Es inconcebible que el Psoe haya sacado más del doble de escaños que VOX . Tendrían que haber desaparecido del mapa como CIUDADANOS . De hecho a sus mítines iba menos gente.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Macarena ha estado algo excéntrica y sobreactuada. A venido a _restregarles algo_ a los demás, y razón no le falta. Pero no ha sumado votos.
> 
> Y que los demás candidatos se presenten a las elecciones cuando y donde les salga del handler no le da la razón a Macarena, ella no es de aquí.



Yo el hecho de que no sea de Andalucia no lo critico "per se" es decir, si un afiliado del partido quiere presentarse por cualquier autonomia me parece logico ya que se supone que se esta en contra de las autonomias.

Ahora bien, que deberian ser los afiliados los que acaben votando a los candidatos, me parece de logica, en este caso los afiliados de andalucia en unas primarias o llamalo como quieras deberian haber elegido al candidato que quisieran, si los afiliados hubiesen votado a Macarena pues perfecto si votan a otro, pues tambien, pero lo de poner a dedo ya se demostró hace mucho tiempo que no suele funcionar.


----------



## Rodal (19 Jun 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Macarena ha estado algo excéntrica y sobreactuada. A venido a _restregarles algo_ a los demás, y razón no le falta. Pero no ha sumado votos.
> 
> Y que los demás candidatos se presenten a las elecciones cuando y donde les salga del handler no le da la razón a Macarena, ella no es de aquí.



completamente de acuerdo. Han quemado la figura de Olona rapidamente. El problema no ha sido de donde era, sino como lo ha hecho. Como usted dice la sobreactuación les sirve sólo para los incondicionales de VOX, pero no abarca más que a los fans.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El PP tendrá absoluta.
> 
> Siempre sube bastantes escaños a medida que sube el escrutinio, y el PSOE los baja.
> 
> ...



Pues 58, lo he clavado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

EL BATACAZO DE VOX ES ATRONADOR !


Los que cuentan los votos han decidido la mayoría absoluta del PP porque de lo contrario estarían perdidos .

Al tener mayoría absoluta el PP:

- no sólo les impide estar en el gobierno

lo más importante 

- al librar al PP de tener que pactar con el PSOE el gobierno de Andalucía, ya no quedan expuestos, pues dejarían claro para las generales, que sólo existe VOX



Ha sido una maniobra parecida al batacazo de Rivera tan desconcertante

¿ qué había hecho Rivera para tal descalabro ? ¿ liarse con Malú ? pero si le cae bien a todo el mundo !

trasladaron los votos de CIUDADANOS al PSOE para impedir que se formase una mayoría entre PP-VOX-CIUDADANOS.

Los jefes de los políticos habían decidido que tenía que estar el criminal de Sánchez para dirigir la pandemia y el endeudamiento apocalíptico que arruinará a España durante generaciones.

Y eso es todo ! los votos los deciden los enemigos porque los políticos son simples sicarios como lo eran los virreyes en las colonias.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (19 Jun 2022)

Mayoría absoluta de la PP ?


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Jun 2022)

Da pena porque la gente cree que con el pp se va a salir a flote.

Es la mismo de siempre, no os ralléis, el país está sentenciado.

Lo único que han hecho es un intercambio de cromos, pero la política es la misma.

El pp a lo único que se va a dedicar es a lo único que sabe hacer, limpiar las raspas.


----------



## Burbujarras (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues es lo que hay.
> 
> Me hubiera gustado mas escaños d eVOX y gobierno de coalicion.



Y porque iba a crecer el fachuzismo? Es como los del crecimiento eterno del capital, imposible porque siempre crea una masa opositora que aprende a luchar por los medios de produccion. Por eso llaman comunistas a la alt right y al mismísimo capital.


----------



## asakopako (19 Jun 2022)

Ningún plan resiste el contacto con la realidad. Cuanto más se empeñen en ignorar la realidad y adaptarse a ella más hostias se llevarán.

Y la realidad es que no queremos a VOX. No es una novia. Ha recibido votos prestados fruto del cabreo. Cuando se ha visto que con esos votos prestados se apoya al PP se ha votado al PP o a la abstención. El descalabro es tan grande que está en juego el futuro del partido. Aquí los voxtontigos seguirán ladrando sus consignas, pero como en la dirección nacional no hagan un reajuste total serán el próximo ciumarranos.


----------



## empepinado (19 Jun 2022)

*NO HACEROS MAS PAJAS MENTALES, HA HABIDO PUCHERAZO GLOBALISTA, PERO COMO UN PIANO DE GRANDEEE*


----------



## ediedee (19 Jun 2022)

Lo que podemos sacar en claro es que en Andalucía no va a votar no el tato,el 44% tan solo ha ido a votar.


----------



## elKaiser (19 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Mayoría absoluta de la PP ?



Pues claro, los votantes de Podemas se han pasado a la PP, como es lógico y natural.

Se rien en nuestra cara.


----------



## empepinado (19 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ningún plan resiste el contacto con la realidad. Cuanto más se empeñen en ignorar la realidad y adaptarse a ella más hostias se llevarán.
> 
> Y la realidad es que no queremos a VOX. No es una novia. Ha recibido votos prestados fruto del cabreo. Cuando se ha visto que con esos votos prestados se apoya al PP se ha votado al PP o a la abstención. El descalabro es tan grande que está en juego el futuro del partido. Aquí los voxtontigos seguirán ladrando sus consignas, pero como en la dirección nacional no hagan un reajuste total serán el próximo ciumarranos.




PUES MUY BIEN DISFRUTA MORONEGRADA, FEMINAZISMO Y GLOBALISMO LISTONTO


----------



## Clorhídrico (19 Jun 2022)

Próximamente en las generales.


----------



## asakopako (19 Jun 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> PUES MUY BIEN DISFRUTA MORONEGRADA, FEMINAZISMO Y GLOBALISMO LISTONTO



Y de los hermanos cobrisos, que te has dejado a los hermanos cobrisos. También te has dejado la defensa de los sicarios que apalean viejos por el monte. Voxtontigo.


----------



## tovarovsky (19 Jun 2022)

Macarrona Molona vuelve a Mandril en su TROLEVOX Panamero. Después de unos días llenos de experiencias a todo pagao vuelve con el ego hinchao como poco hasta 2026. Mañana vuelta a hacer teatrillo combativo con sus "rivales" poniendo caritas en el congreso de cara a la galería y a fichar para llevarse la viruta bien calentita palau chaca. Vosotros a seguir comiendo mierda y a tragar mentiras sin fin. Nunca espabilareis, sois sus niños y como tal os tratan. A seguir luchando para tener mas timocracia!!


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

Resumiendo

Fachas: 72
Rojos: 37


----------



## cuartosinascensor (19 Jun 2022)

Parece que a la gente normal no le parece bien que el PSOE pacte con bildu o indullte separatistas catalanes. Sanchez se ha cargado el PSOE incluso en Andalucía.. Lo de Ximo Puig en Valencia en el escándalo de Oltra tampoco ayuda.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues es lo que hay.
> 
> Me hubiera gustado mas escaños d eVOX y gobierno de coalicion.



A mí también, pero el batacazo del PSOE y, sobretodo, de la piojada feminazi, son un triunfo para España.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL BATACAZO DE VOX ES ATRONADOR !
> 
> 
> Los que cuentan los votos han decidido la mayoría absoluta del PP porque de lo contrario estarían perdidos .
> ...







> Lain Coubert dijo:
> Mira que no soy conspiranoico, pero ya casi estoy por hacerme "creyente". Esto no es ni medio normal, sobre todo cuando desde Google confirmaron que VOX era el partido que más interés provocaba en su buscador. Su mensaje llegó al pueblo y a muchas personas les gustaba lo que querían hacer, al menos en mi entorno.



Haz caso a los grandes filósofos Descartes y Kant

*LA VERDAD ES LO EVIDENTE !*


----------



## arrestado en casa (19 Jun 2022)

votontos hijos de puta todos

Lo de bocs se llama desactivación


----------



## Boker (19 Jun 2022)

VOX se equivocó llevando a Olona. 
Macarena es impresionante y era muy necesaria callando bocas en el Congreso.
Pero se empeñó en bajar a Andalucía (puede que su nuevo chorvo tenga algo que ver)
....y hay que conocer la mentalidad andaluza. 
Por mucho que sus abuelos fueran de allí, no le perdonan que "hable fino".
La sienten ajena, no es del clan. 
No es comadre de la cofradía de nadie. 
Y en sociedades tan tribales como la andaluza (o la vasca) si no eres de los nuestros, si no tienes padrinos... no te bautizas.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Jun 2022)

Pues la mujer de Bonilla esta buena.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues es lo que hay.
> 
> Me hubiera gustado mas escaños d eVOX y gobierno de coalicion.



Pues te vas a tener que joder.
Como en las próximas, y en las próximas de las próximas.
La gente ha votado al PP en masa para echaros de aquí.
Ahora sois anécdota.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Jun 2022)

Se viene gobierno de Frijol el globalista disfrazado acabando el trabajo que ha iniciado Antonio el lameculos globalista.

Esta vez los de arriba han dado con la tecla pepera adecuada.


----------



## ceropatatero (19 Jun 2022)

¿De verdad pensáis que existen las elecciones? Lo que existe es el paripé para dar una apariencia que hay una democracia y es la decisión de la mayoría. Con el propósito de seguir dando por el culo otros cuatro años más. Todo es una gran mentira.


----------



## Republicano (19 Jun 2022)

Mesa centro de Sevilla. 187 PP, 70 PSOE, 41 vox.

AA 39 y por Andalucía 37


----------



## _V_ (19 Jun 2022)

Vienen años de PSOE azúl.


----------



## Despotricador (19 Jun 2022)

QUOTE="Baltasar G thang, post: 41163494, member: 12073"]
es cantosisima la manipulacion
[/QUOTE]
En absoluto.

Simple estadística y probabilidad.

Se cogen media docena de municipios cuyos resultados históricos más se parecen al resultado global. Y lo clavarås. O casi.

No he puesto Tarifa por casualidad.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Cuando se ha visto que con esos votos prestados se apoya al PP se ha votado al PP o a la abstención.



Dis


----------



## Sardónica (19 Jun 2022)

Es el resultado que yo quería.
PP gobernando sólo, haciendo políticas del Psoe y mostrando que son la misma mierda globalista. Sin excusas. Sin escudarse en supuestas presiones externas


----------



## Stelio Kontos (19 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Estos resultados solo se explican si muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchos votantes de PODEMOS se pasaron al PP



Huele a pucherito pucherazo.


----------



## Rodal (19 Jun 2022)

Boker dijo:


> VOX se equivocó llevando a Olona.
> Macarena es impresionante y era muy necesaria callando bocas en el Congreso.
> Pero se empeñó en bajar a Andalucía (puede que su nuevo chorvo tenga algo que ver)
> ....y hay que conocer la mentalidad andaluza.
> ...



Evidentemente no tiene ni puta idea. Si hay algo por lo que destaca Andalucía es que no se pide ADN a cualquiera que se instale aqui.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

¿Ha salido ya Adriana Lastra a tomar las calles de Andalucía?


----------



## lonbo (20 Jun 2022)

Hacerse fotos pinchándose mierda, tener a tu responsable de salud insultando a muchos de tus votantes y aplaudir a Zelensky tras insultar a varias empresas españolas y sin hacer un mínimo de crítica y aparecer en Andalucía con una candidata sobreactuada, ridícula y prepotente hacen que lo que les ha pasado sea un castigo mínimo si te planteas lo que se merecen.


----------



## Republicano (20 Jun 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Huele a pucherito pucherazo.



He llegado hace media hora a casa después de dejar las actas de mi mesa en el juzgado y te puedo decir que no hace falta pucherazo, que ya la gente vota lo que ellos quieren. 

En mi mesa, el PP ha arrasado. Literalmente. 

Y tampoco ha sido por el voto por correo, porque ese estaba en lo más alto de la urna y al empezar con el recuento, la cosa estaba más repartida, e incluso empezó vox por debajo de ciudadanos.

No busqueis pies al gato, yo lo he visto con mis ojos. Y eso que yo esperaba muchos más votos de vox en mi barrio.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (20 Jun 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> He llegado hace media hora a casa después de dejar las actas de mi mesa en el juzgado y te puedo decir que no hace falta pucherazo, que ya la gente vota lo que ellos quieren.
> 
> En mi mesa, el PP ha arrasado. Literalmente.
> 
> ...



Entonces tenemos borregomatrix para rato.


----------



## Republicano (20 Jun 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Entonces tenemos borregomatrix para rato.



Yo he salido muy decepcionado. Participación altísima, el PP arrasando y yo diría que gente de derechas que no haya ido a votar serán cuatro gatos.

Ancianos, bastantes. Yo le mandé un mensaje a mi sobrina, que es de vox, que en mi colegio el PP iba a arrasar, porque estaban votando mogollón de ancianos. Y no me he equivocado.


----------



## Euron G. (20 Jun 2022)

lonbo dijo:


> Hacerse fotos pinchándose mierda, tener a tu responsable de salud insultando a muchos de tus votantes y aplaudir a Zelensky tras insultar a varias empresas españolas y sin hacer un mínimo de crítica y aparecer en Andalucía con una candidata sobreactuada, ridícula y prepotente hacen que lo que les ha pasado sea un castigo mínimo si te planteas lo que se merecen.





Republicano dijo:


> He llegado hace media hora a casa después de dejar las actas de mi mesa en el juzgado y te puedo decir que no hace falta pucherazo, que ya la gente vota lo que ellos quieren.
> 
> En mi mesa, el PP ha arrasado. Literalmente.
> 
> ...




Da igual lo que digáis, alguno seguirá viendo conspiraciones hasta en el color del papel de fumar con el que se la cogen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*LE PEN MAS FELIZ Y ALIVADA QUE SU PUTA MADRE AL PARIRLA TRAS " PERDER"*
* EN EL PUCHERAZO FRANCES 2022*


*Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: *
*«No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa»








Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: "No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa"


Le Pen compareció para reconocer los resultados con un discurso conciliador en el que dijo que "ahora somos la alternativa a Macron"




okdiario.com




*





Marine Le Pen (Foto: AFP).*Rafa Galleg*24/04/2022 20:33
Actualizado: 24/04/2022 20:44​





MACRON 58% LEPEN 42%


JAJA LAGRIMAS DE FACHITA CON EL PUCHERAZO DE MACRO A LEPEN Y ESTA ENCIMA PIDIENDOLA MAS JODEROS POR SER TAN PARGUELAS DE SEGUIR CREYENDO EN LOS REYES MAGOS DE LAS " ELECCIONES " https://anonup.com/thread/8850160




www.burbuja.info







*JAJA






Fraude electoral en Andalucia


Moreno Bonilla acepta que el PSOE no se descalabre a cambio de la mayoría absoluta Si el PSOE de hunde en Andalucia no se puede justificar que Sánchez gane las elecciones 2023.... Y que hace vox? Es parte del sistema. No esperes nada




www.burbuja.info




*
*LAGRIMAS DE FACHITA CON EL PUCHERAZO DE MACRO A LEPEN Y ESTA ENCIMA PIDIENDOLA MAS*


*JODEROS POR SER TAN PARGUELAS DE SEGUIR CREYENDO EN LOS REYES MAGOS DE LAS " ELECCIONES "*









Robert Wakefield


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

_________________________________________________________________________________


*La participación sube cuatro puntos frente a 2018*

__

*Source: 2000 Mules*

*Still from “2000 Mules” showing one “mule” taking ballots out of a backpack to deposit in a ballot drop box.*

    






*A SABER CUANTAS SACAS DE VOTO POR CORREO HABRAN METIDO NO TE JODE.*

*QUE SOIS TONTOS *















La participación sube cuatro puntos frente a 2018


https://sevilla.abc.es/elecciones/andalucia/sevi-elecciones-andalucia-2022-resultados-sondeo-ganador-participacion-escrutinio-202206190803_directo.html ¿Podrían ser votos de la izquierda que se abstuvo hace cuatro años? Si es así es posible que Moreno quede lejos de la mayoría absoluta y tenga...




www.burbuja.info






LO QUE SALE TE LO AJUSTA LOS VOTOS FALSOS Y E ALGORITMO EN UN ALGUN SERVIDOR.
PARA QUE SALGA LO QUE TIENE QUE SALIR




GRACIAS POR ECHAR LA MONEDITA


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

LLEVO DESDE 2019 REUSANDO MEMES     


2019
2020
2021
2022







PERO LOS QUE LO LO TIENEN VIEN MONTANDO SON LA MASONADA

LOS ROTHSCHILD Y EL NWO

QUE REUISAN CANDIDATO MACRON Y EL MISMO PUCHERAZO





__





Estoy flipando


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Surrealista la alegría del Ferreras y del zurderio con una mayoría absoluta del puto PP. El PP ha pasado de ser el partido corrupto del M.Rajoy y del neoliberalismo más salvaje al centrito centrado. Increíble. Los peperos del foro ya podéis...




www.burbuja.info












​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*AQUI DECIA UN ILUSO QUE CREEE EN LOS REYES MAGOS *




__





El Frente Nacional de Lepen encabeza las encuestas.


En las ultimas ya se metieron en segunda vuelta y no ganaron por un "cordon sanitario" esta vez no los para nadie,mayoria absoluta y esto es el reflejo en el que debe mirar VOX.




www.burbuja.info








*ME NUTRE VUESTRA PALETEZ DE VOTONTOS*






histórica abstención del 66% en francia


Así que el 44% de la población rige el destino del 100%.... fea salida tiene esto. Y todavía hay quien defiende no votar. Son Community mánagers para favorecer a los partidos más votados.




www.burbuja.info





ESTO FUE EL PUCHERAZO EN ELECCIONES FRANCESA \ FRANCIA EN 200X

D SCYTEL CONTRATA CON LA UNION EUROPEA 

SE OS OLVIDA A CADA RATO QUE LAS ELECCIONES SON FAKE AL MENOS EN PARTE 

TODOS LOS VOTOS ESTAN AMAÑADOS | NO HAY ELECCIONES | HACE DECADAS QUE NO EXISTEN |

NI EN EUROPA | NI EN USA | NI EN IBERO AMERICA

 EL MISMO ROLLO EN 12 May 2019 | 2020 | 2021 | 2022 






histórica abstención del 66% en francia


Así que el 44% de la población rige el destino del 100%.... fea salida tiene esto. Y todavía hay quien defiende no votar. Son Community mánagers para favorecer a los partidos más votados.




www.burbuja.info










El Frente Nacional de Lepen encabeza las encuestas.


Européennes : pour la première fois, un sondage place la liste RN devant LREM




www.burbuja.info




NO TAN RAPIDO FRENTE NACIONAL 
NO TAN RAPIDO 






*666
¿ COMO VEIS DOMINION SCYTEL SMARTMATIC SCORECARD ? *










Maricrón sigue en el poder, el jode no vacunados.


Los franceses han votado satanismo masónico. Que lo disfruten.




www.burbuja.info




*TODOS LOS AÑOS IGUAL*

* GILIPOLLAS *


----------



## Boker (20 Jun 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Evidentemente no tiene ni puta idea. Si hay algo por lo que destaca Andalucía es que no se pide ADN a cualquiera que se instale aqui.



Fíjate si no tengo ni puta idea que tuve que vivir 9 años en Andalucía, por distintas provincias, y puedo dar fe de lo que digo.
Todo es muy abierto para la juerga y el roce ocasional. 
Pero si quieres arraigar... no hay arraigo si no hablas estilo andaluz.
"Cuando hablas fino, nos haces sentir catetos" Me decían.
Nunca los vi como tales. Era una auto-percepción de ellos.
Y para no sentirse mal, te evitaban.
Otra cosa es si te echabas una pareja del lugar. Entonces, tenías un salvoconducto. Pero siempre les hacía sentir incómodos, esa "finura" al hablar.
En todo caso te agradezco tu comentario, me trae recuerdos de lo poco dados que eran a la autocrítica también.


----------



## Blackest (20 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1095743



Pues al final el sondeo de Canal Sur acertó.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*MAñANA A LOS 08:00 A HECHAR 2 LITROS DE GASOLINA AL COCHE*
*
Y SALIR REMAR
*
*PVTOS GVARROS*


----------



## Blackest (20 Jun 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Mesa centro de Sevilla. 187 PP, 70 PSOE, 41 vox.
> 
> AA 39 y por Andalucía 37



No parecen tantos votos para una mesa en el centro de Sevilla, ¿ese esl recuento total? No me extraña que haya arrasado, ha conseguido tantos votos como el resto de partidos juntos.



Republicano dijo:


> Yo he salido muy decepcionado. Participación altísima, el PP arrasando y yo diría que gente de derechas que no haya ido a votar serán cuatro gatos.
> 
> Ancianos, bastantes. Yo le mandé un mensaje a mi sobrina, que es de vox, que en mi colegio el PP iba a arrasar, porque estaban votando mogollón de ancianos. Y no me he equivocado.



Putos viejos, de verdad nos están enterrando a los jovenes, los viejos y su visión de que las mujeres son pobrecitas a las que maltrata el marido y que son seres de luz nos está aniquilando


----------



## Hermericus (20 Jun 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Pues te vas a tener que joder.
> Como en las próximas, y en las próximas de las próximas.
> La gente ha votado al PP en masa para echaros de aquí.
> Ahora sois anécdota.



Oyga usté, que voto PP


----------



## la mano negra (20 Jun 2022)

El algoritmo ha actuado . El PP es el camino escogido por el Régimen para perpeturarse . Me huelo un pucherazo como una catedral de grande . En España ésto ya se ha convertido en la norma. El recuento privado con los programas informáticos diseñados para el caso ,hace verdaderas maravillas. Todo está podrido hasta la médula.


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Que razon tiene:



¿A ese, por qué lo echaron?


----------



## César92 (20 Jun 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Pues está claro Feijoo presidente y puede que con absoluta, peligro total



No sé por qué, pero prefiero a Antonio. Es triste lo que acabo de decir, pero el traficante de farlopa me da muy mala espina.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jun 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Fíjate si no tengo ni puta idea que tuve que vivir 9 años en Andalucía, por distintas provincias, y puedo dar fe de lo que digo.
> Todo es muy abierto para la juerga y el roce ocasional.
> Pero si quieres arraigar... no hay arraigo si no hablas estilo andaluz.
> "Cuando hablas fino, nos haces sentir catetos" Me decían.
> ...




Creo que te equivocas, no nos hacen sentir incomodos, simplemente no nos gusta, puede llegar a hacer gracia si el que sea es buena gente pero como sea un subnormal se va a juntar el hablar con la subnormalidad y entonces ya no tiene salvacion.

Si encima son gente de pueblo mucho peor, yo siendo de ciudad las niñas de los pueblos ya me decian que hablaba fino ....... imaginate uno que venga de otro sitio.


----------



## skan (20 Jun 2022)

Han sacado más votos que los comunistas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Pues claro, los votantes de Podemas se han pasado a la PP, como es lógico y natural.
> 
> Se rien en nuestra cara.



Es la evidencia más clara .

Efectivamente es un resultado completamente imposible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

Que sirva de advertencia a VOX y Abascal para las próximas generales.

Aunque controlarsen al detalle el voto en las mesas, siempre estará el voto por correo que adaptará el resultado a lo que ellos han previsto.

Pero si David copperfield fue capaz de hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad ...
¿ no va a ser fácil hacer desaparecer un millón de votos? Es simplemente cambiar un par de ceros de unos para otros.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (20 Jun 2022)

Putada entre la viejunocracia de los cojones robandonos la vida a los jovenes , la maquina de Soros y la no tan ideal campaña de Vox...



Republicano dijo:


> Yo he salido muy decepcionado. Participación altísima, el PP arrasando y yo diría que gente de derechas que no haya ido a votar serán cuatro gatos.
> 
> *Ancianos, bastantes*. Yo le mandé un mensaje a mi sobrina, que es de vox, que en mi colegio el PP iba a arrasar, porque estaban votando mogollón de ancianos. Y no me he equivocado.



Vaya que se podia esperar de los que se comen a las siguientes generaciones para vivir de puta madre hasta que mueran, va a ocar vender sus lamidas de granito , tras el expolio que estan provocando pensiones de 2500 euros mientras hay andaluces ganando 300-1000 pavos al mes el que tiene suerte de currar con 2 cojnes!




Boker dijo:


> Fíjate si no tengo ni puta idea que tuve que vivir 9 años en Andalucía, por distintas provincias, y puedo dar fe de lo que digo.
> Todo es muy abierto para la juerga y el roce ocasional.
> Pero si quieres arraigar... no hay arraigo si no hablas estilo andaluz.
> "Cuando hablas fino, nos haces sentir catetos" Me decían.
> ...



Se agradece mucho.

La verdad que son mu caseros, hasta para ir a la playa dile a una andaluza quie vas a otro sitio y no donde su tierra o donde vive o sus padres , jaajaja no te vuelven a hablar.



la mano negra dijo:


> El algoritmo ha actuado . El PP es el camino escogido por el Régimen para perpeturarse . Me huelo un pucherazo como una catedral de grande . En España ésto ya se ha convertido en la norma. El recuento privado con los programas informáticos diseñados para el caso ,hace verdaderas maravillas. Todo está podrido hasta la médula.



Ya avisaron antes de las elecciones com lo del Macron, huele mucho el saber lo que pasara antes de que se produzca verdad?

Que no quita que la pP saque mas, pero alomejor absoluta y Vox algo mas hubieran forzado el pacto vaya.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

El mejor test es la asistencia a los mítines. 

Si este año han ido muchísima más gente a los mítines de VOX que en las elecciones anteriores ...

ES COMPLETAMENTE IMPOSIBLE QUE SACASE LOS MISMOS VOTOS .


----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es evidente que los resultados los deciden antes de las elecciones igual que pasó con Trump .
> VOX debería cambiar la forma de contar los votos si quiere tocar poder.
> 
> Hay tecnología suficiente para que cada persona pueda verificar su voto de la misma manera que tenemos una contraseña para entrar en nuestra cuenta bancaria o para entrar en BURBUJA y resto de aplicaciones.
> ...



VOX es la misma mierda sistémica que PP, PSOE o Bildu. Abre los ojos:









✂️ Pagascal: el proceso electoral en España es muy seguro.


60 seconds · Clipped by Epsilon · Original video "ENTREVISTA A SANTIAGO ABASCAL: "No Van a Acabar Con Nosotros" | David Santos" by David Santos




youtube.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> VOX es la misma mierda sistémica que PP, PSOE o Bildu. Abre los ojos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buen vídeo. gracias . 

He escuchado a gente decir que vio con sus propios ojos como un mago hacía aparecer a una paloma de la nada ! y que era imposible que hubiese truco.

Yo le dije que las palomas nacen de los huevos generación tras generación desde principio de los tiempos . No entendió muy bien lo que le dije.


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Jun 2022)

Llegas a la conclusión, que necesitamos una votación que se pueda ver de manera pública, porque huele demasiado raro. Lo de las urnas cerradas ya no cuela.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (20 Jun 2022)

Normal , candidato del PP que lo había hecho bien, mas que conocido, y candidata de VOX desconocida en la política andaluza, cuando vi que allí mandaban a Olona es por que no tenían a nadie con suficiente carisma, y eso no suele salir bien.


----------



## juster (20 Jun 2022)

Me alegro que la izquierda se largue....
Lo demas que se lo piensen...


----------



## 4motion (20 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es evidente que los resultados los deciden antes de las elecciones igual que pasó con Trump .
> VOX debería cambiar la forma de contar los votos si quiere tocar poder.
> 
> Hay tecnología suficiente para que cada persona pueda verificar su voto de la misma manera que tenemos una contraseña para entrar en nuestra cuenta bancaria o para entrar en BURBUJA y resto de aplicaciones.
> ...



Te pillas los 21 escaños de chusma damos, le robas 9 a vox y se los apuntas TODOS AL PSOE AZUL DE FEIJOO Y EL TELEPIZZA.

Y QUE TE DA?

Pues ya está.

Luego robas unos pocos a la izmierda perro flauta y se lo apuntas a la psoe para que no se pegue la gran hostia.

Eso son las elecciones en expaña. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hipérbole (20 Jun 2022)

El que confía en trileros, embusteros sale decepcionado y engañado. No hay más vueltas, pero cada uno sabrá si se quiere marear más.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Jun 2022)

Pucherazo. Enjuague . Amaño . Como lo quieran llamar . A Vox le han cortado el paso de forma ilegítima. No sé si tienen actas físicas e información del voto por correo de calidad con la que hacer un recuento independiente y objetivo pero deberían de intentar aclarar qué es lo que ha pasado realmente. Yo no me creo nada de lo que cuentan estos trileros . Confiar en estos canallas sin escrúpulos es propio de pipiolos.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Jun 2022)

A todos los hombres que han votado PP, cuando les pongan los grilletes por una denuncia falsa que se acuerden de que votaron a favor de su propia detencion ilegal, y por tanto que la disfruten.


----------



## Republicano (20 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Pucherazo. Enjuague . Amaño . Como lo quieran llamar . A Vox le han cortado el paso de forma ilegítima.



Vamos a ver, que yo lo he contado con mis manos. 400 papeletas. 187 votos al PP y 41 a vox.

Ha habido una movilización brutal hacia el PP, no sé por qué, pero lo ha habido.

En mi colegio, casi el 80% de participación, mucha pulserita de la bandera de españa y mucho polo. Y también mucho anciano. El PP ha sacado 4,5 votos por cada voto que ha sacado vox. Los apoderados de vox contentos por la alta participación en un barrio de derechas, pero cuando empecé a cantar los votos, su cara era un poema.

En general ha habido 3 votos del PP por cada uno de vox, y me lo creo. 

Ya lo digo, casi nadie del PP se ha quedado en casa y casi nadie del PP ha cambiado su voto a vox en estas elecciones.

Preguntad a vuestros abuelos y vecinos por qué han confiado en el partido del comegambas y la mascarilla, pero es un hecho incuestionable que han ganado sin tener que hacer trampas en los recuentos.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (20 Jun 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Fíjate si no tengo ni puta idea que tuve que vivir 9 años en Andalucía, por distintas provincias, y puedo dar fe de lo que digo.
> Todo es muy abierto para la juerga y el roce ocasional.
> Pero si quieres arraigar... no hay arraigo si no hablas estilo andaluz.
> "Cuando hablas fino, nos haces sentir catetos" Me decían.
> ...



Asi es. 7 años vivi yo. Pero esque tu no dices nada ni esa es la idea que tienes hasta que no lo dicen ellos  entonces ya es cuando te fijas y ves que si, te evitan en circulos cerrados.
Y media familia mia es boquerona, asi que el acento andaluz me es mas que familiar, no era cosa mia que pusiera un mal gesto o dijera algun comentario.


----------



## lucky starr (20 Jun 2022)

Ha sido un error presentar a Macarena en vez de un Andaluz.

Yo tampoco querría a alguien que ni siquiera vive en Andalucia.


----------



## medion_no (20 Jun 2022)

La mierda de siempre ahora viene PP que no hace NADA ni deroga las leyes de los otros subnormales al reves mete mas recortes. En fin, es lo que ha votado el pueblo de analfabetos que tenemos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Te pillas los 21 escaños de chusma damos, le robas 9 a vox y se los apuntas TODOS AL PSOE AZUL DE FEIJOO Y EL TELEPIZZA.
> 
> Y QUE TE DA?
> 
> ...




RESUMEN DEL PUCHERAZO :

PSOE quedó igual a pesar de llevar a España a la ruina y tiene el doble de escaños que VOX 
VOX quedó igual a pesar de sus mítines mucho más multitudinarios que cualquier otro partido y que las pasadas elecciones 

LA ULTRA-EXTREMA-IZQUIERDA VOTÓ MASIVAMENTE AL PP


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 Jun 2022)

Recordemos los comienzos del giro a la izq de vox.
Para eso votas pp.


----------



## Tanchus (20 Jun 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096314
> 
> 
> Recordemos los comienzos del giro a la izq de vox.
> Para eso votas pp.



Pero cómo se le ocurre a ese alma cándida criticar a los judíos con el pedazo de nariz sefardí que gasta su amado líder. Al final dejan claro que es otro partido más que les lame las pelotas a los jews.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (20 Jun 2022)

Básicamente ha vuelto a ganar la izquierda, pero de color azul. Una izquierda algo más descafeinada, pero izquierda al fin al cabo.

Bueno, si es lo que los Andaluces quieren: más chiringuitos; más feminazismo; más legislación antihombre;más corrupción; más pobreza... nosoros no somos nadie para cuestionarlo.

Vox era la única vía para que las cosas cambiaran de verdad. No han querido eso, pues que lo disfruten.


----------



## Rodal (20 Jun 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Fíjate si no tengo ni puta idea que tuve que vivir 9 años en Andalucía, por distintas provincias, y puedo dar fe de lo que digo.
> Todo es muy abierto para la juerga y el roce ocasional.
> Pero si quieres arraigar... no hay arraigo si no hablas estilo andaluz.
> "Cuando hablas fino, nos haces sentir catetos" Me decían.
> ...



Si ha estado en tantos sitios y siempre le fue igual, lo mismo el problema es suyo en Andalucia y en donde quiera que este ahora. Sabe la anecdota del vehiculo circulando en direccion contraria?


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Jun 2022)

*vienen cosas chulisimas *


----------



## MrDanger (20 Jun 2022)

No puedo entender que los andaluces hayan votado en masa al PP, de verdad que no me cabe en la cabeza. 
Porque ¿de dónde han salido todos esos votos? Los que la última vez votaron al PSOE ¿han cambiado el voto al PP? No puede ser.

Vale que el PP se ha comido a Ciudadanos, pero no sé...

Bueno, pues ahora a disfrutar de políticas progres chulísimas con la PSOE azul y próximamente en el resto del país. Sarna con gusto no pica, es lo que la gente quiere.


----------



## n_flamel (20 Jun 2022)

Antes que probar la versión BETA con el logo verde la gente prefiere el original.


----------



## lonbo (20 Jun 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que yo lo he contado con mis manos. 400 papeletas. 187 votos al PP y 41 a vox.
> 
> Ha habido una movilización brutal hacia el PP, no sé por qué, pero lo ha habido.
> 
> ...



La población conservadora española sigue siendo analfabeta y cobarde y por eso compran el discurso de la 'moderación' el pan y el circo. Ah y por cierto queda acreditado que el que domina Canal Sur juega el 90% los boletos de la lotería.


----------



## NXT (20 Jun 2022)

La imagen que explica perfectamente el resultado de las elecciones andaluzas:


----------



## Alberto Liberto (20 Jun 2022)

Hay que elegir entre mafiosos o mafiosos que no entienden de economía. Sin novedac.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> La imagen que explica perfectamente el resultado de las elecciones andaluzas:



Y no hay más.
Los andaluces quieren más genaro, más marrónidos, más memorias, más chiringos y más paguitas, pero ahora con traje y corbata. Que lo disfruten.
Pena de no haber logrado el objetivo de ser decisivos para formar Gobierno, pero...es lo que hay. Hace bien pocos años llegar a esto era simplemente impensable, todos recordamos cuando se apostaba a ver si Abascal conseguía UN escaño... así que nada, a tirar palante y ya se verá que pasa el año que viene, no queda otra.


----------



## Yomimo (20 Jun 2022)

El tono ese monjil impostado de la Olona... VOX tiene qué quitarse la caspa o terminarán en la nada.


----------



## locodelacolina (20 Jun 2022)

La sexta y demás medios de comunicación tienen el poder de hundir a VOX metiendo miedo a los incultos con el cuento de la extrema derecha. Así nos va.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Jun 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> No puedo entender que los andaluces hayan votado en masa al PP, de verdad que no me cabe en la cabeza.
> Porque ¿de dónde han salido todos esos votos? Los que la última vez votaron al PSOE ¿han cambiado el voto al PP? No puede ser.
> 
> Vale que el PP se ha comido a Ciudadanos, pero no sé...
> ...



JOder, es increible, ni que fuesen madrileños. VAya panda de ciegos, mirais y miaris alrededor pero no veis una puta mierda del mundo en el que estáis. Ahora viene lo mejor, vamos a ver como mandan media Europa a la mierda y nosotros en cabeza.


----------



## Alfonso29 (20 Jun 2022)

hay que ser rematadamente subnormal considerarse de derechas y votar al PP, porque creeis que la izmierda está tan contenta con que haya ganado el PP con mayoria absoluta? PORQUE NO VAN A TOCAR NI UNA COMA DE LAS LEYES IDEOLÓGICAS, VAN A SEGUIR METIENDO MORENOS Y VAN A SEGUIR CON LA AGENDA 2030 A SACO, si es que en este pais no cabe ni un tonto más


----------



## MrDanger (20 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> JOder, es increible, ni que fuesen madrileños.



Después de décadas votando al SOE, no me negará ustec que es muy raro que de repente voten masivamente al engominao del Juanma, en una tierra donde tanto asco se tiene a los señoritos (aunque luego los pobres les chupen el culo).

Si algún andaluz me puede iluminar...


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (20 Jun 2022)

El español es el único animal del mundo capaz de tropezar con la misma piedra 1.000.000.000.000 de veces. Nace con la venda puesta.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (20 Jun 2022)

Las elecciones están amañadas por Indra y el voto por correo. Hasta que no lo asumáis, no habrá nada que hacer.


----------



## Republicano (20 Jun 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> No puedo entender que los andaluces hayan votado en masa al PP, de verdad que no me cabe en la cabeza.
> Porque ¿de dónde han salido todos esos votos? Los que la última vez votaron al PSOE ¿han cambiado el voto al PP? No puede ser.
> 
> Vale que el PP se ha comido a Ciudadanos, pero no sé...
> ...



Pues es fácil entender. 














Ni siquiera Juanma moreno ha llegado a igualar el número de votos que obtuvo arenas. Con los casos de corrupción se repartieron los votos del PP en otros partidos y no votaron. Pero el PP pudo gobernar gracias a la abstención de la izquierda. A vox ya se han ido todos los votos que se podían ir, pero ante el miedo a que tuviera que depender del partido de Sánchez o de olona, los votantes del PP han vuelto a sacar brillo a las papeletas que tenían guardada y han ido en estampida a votar. Y aún así no han llegado al resultado de arenas, porque vox le ha quitado un buen pico. Pero pueden gobernar porque en Andalucía están hartos del PSOE y de las izquierdas y lo que hacen de despeñaperros para arriba.

Creo que es más sencillo de entender que buscar conspiraciones de pucherazos y cosas así, en mi mesa, 187 votos el PP, 41 vox. Participación altísima.


----------



## SOY (20 Jun 2022)

¿Qué son menos de 2500 votos entre más de 3.5 millones de votos que han recibido los partidos?. Representan el 0.07%... una ínfima parte... pero esa ínfima parte ha sido decisiva para que el PP obtenga la mayoría absoluta. Todo muy sospechoso...

*PP, el PARTIDO de la SUERTE. Menos de 2500 votos hubieran bastado para que NO hubiera tenido mayoría absoluta.*







PP, el PARTIDO de la SUERTE. Menos de 2500 votos hubieran bastado para que NO hubiera tenido mayoría absoluta.


El PP ha obtenido la mayoría absoluta con 58 escaños... pero lo que no cuentan los medios de manipulación de masas, es que menos de 2500 votos hubieran bastado para que el PP hubiera tenido 4 escaños menos de manera que se habría puesto con 54 escaños a uno de la mayoría absoluta que son 55...




www.burbuja.info










VOX se queda a menos de 4000 votos de haber obtenido 4 escaños más.


VOX ha perdido todas (excepto una) las batallas por el último escaño, ¿casualidad?, no lo creo. Además el PSOE se ha quedado a menos de 500 votos (en Cádiz y Sevilla) de quitarle 2 escaños al PP, es decir, que el PP se habría quedado con 56 lo cual hubiera facilitado que VOX hubiera evitado la...




www.burbuja.info




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (20 Jun 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> *NO HACEROS MAS PAJAS MENTALES, HA HABIDO PUCHERAZO GLOBALISTA, PERO COMO UN PIANO DE GRANDEEE*



Seguro que ha sido Putin.

Por eso tenemos que aplaudir más fuerte a Zelensky. TODOS, EN PIE, MAS FUERTEEEE.
Deberíamos salir a las 20:00 todos los días, tenemos que apoyar muy fuerte a nuestros aliados, la Gasolina a 3€?.
La inflación en 2 dígitos?
Culpa de Putin. 
La gente no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire, que vamos a cambiar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> completamente de acuerdo. Han quemado la figura de Olona rapidamente. El problema no ha sido de donde era, sino como lo ha hecho. Como usted dice la sobreactuación les sirve sólo para los incondicionales de VOX, pero no abarca más que a los fans.



Yo creo que el mayor error ha sido Santiago Abascal al llamar a los andaluces pordioseros , que si bien no le falta razón, como hay tantos millones recibiendo paquitas, el miedo a que se las quiten es superior a cualquier otra consideración.










¿Cuál es el origen del término ‘pordiosero’?


Se conoce como ‘pordiosero’ a aquella persona sin recursos que vive y se sustenta de pedir limosna. El término surgió en la Edad Media y comenzó a utilizarse para hacer referencia a aquellos individuos que se ganaban la vida pidiendo limosnas a los demás, ya que éstos utilizaban la coletilla...



blogs.20minutos.es


----------



## Hermericus (20 Jun 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Después de décadas votando al SOE, no me negará ustec que es muy raro que de repente voten masivamente al engominao del Juanma, en una tierra donde tanto asco se tiene a los señoritos (aunque luego los pobres les chupen el culo).
> 
> Si algún andaluz me puede iluminar...



El Juanma es nieto de jornaleros e hijo de currantes que emigraron a BCN


----------



## MrDanger (20 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El Juanma es nieto de jornaleros e hijo de currantes que emigraron a BCN



Pues es un maleducado y un chulo.


----------



## schulz (20 Jun 2022)

VOX no crece porque han tocado A REBATO ..la campana a sonado..y los vecinos han salido a la calle...Y ahí en ese punto VOX NO ha tenido nada que ver....Si, ha tenido que ver el desastre que hemos visto los últimos años..VOX ha señalado donde esta el sentido común

Claro, una sociedad que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es una defensa de todo un pueblo, de su cultura de sus orientaciones ( como pais ) de no saber que es tocar a REBATO.. ..es una sociedad desastrada y como consecuencia , sin futuro.. Alaaaaaa, a tomar las cervecitas , con TV puesta y ver el ultimo partido..

VOX ha hecho una pre_elecciones de Notable


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Seguro que ha sido Putin.
> 
> Por eso tenemos que aplaudir más fuerte a Zelensky. TODOS, EN PIE, MAS FUERTEEEE.
> Deberíamos salir a las 20:00 todos los días, tenemos que apoyar muy fuerte a nuestros aliados, la Gasolina a 3€?.
> ...



¿Qué dices, chalao?


----------



## NXT (21 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y no hay más.
> Los andaluces quieren más genaro, más marrónidos, más memorias, más chiringos y más paguitas, pero ahora con traje y corbata. Que lo disfruten.
> Pena de no haber logrado el objetivo de ser decisivos para formar Gobierno, pero...es lo que hay. Hace bien pocos años llegar a esto era simplemente impensable, todos recordamos cuando se apostaba a ver si Abascal conseguía UN escaño... así que nada, a tirar palante y ya se verá que pasa el año que viene, no queda otra.



Hay mucha gente que vive de la mamandurria, pero el PSOE ha robado mucho en Andalucía, lo cual dificulta un poco el votarles. Por otra parte, como el PP ha decidido mantener esa mamandurria y clientelismo, pues es más fácil votarles a ellos. Además ya les compraron buena parte del discurso de los socialistas.

Como es lógico, a esa gente no le interesa votar a quienes ofrecen cortar todo eso de raíz.


----------

